# Best courier for grinder?



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi ive just sold my super jolly and need to post it out this week.looking for some courier recommendations please from people who have sent grinders before.any tips for packaging appreciated aswell


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Citylink came up on parcel monkey with a quote of 14 quid for a 30kg, 2ft cubed parcel which should be ample. I'm interested in packaging though, that's going to be the tricky part


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Bubblewrap - and loads of it!! Then into a sturdy box

Keep the hopper in a position that won't take a hit from the side by the grinder - Above the grinder if possible.

I sent a Mazzer Mini with City Link recently and it arrived safely


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers guys...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't do what Gman did with the SJ I got from him. Just plonk it in the box with no bubble wrap or anything. It was undamaged, luckily it was without hopper as had the lens hood upgrade, just goes to show how tank like the Mazzers are


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Don't do what Gman did with the SJ I got from him. Just plonk it in the box with no bubble wrap or anything. It was undamaged, luckily it was without hopper as had the lens hood upgrade, just goes to show how tank like the Mazzers are


Don't worry mate it will be well packaged


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I suggest some polystyrene chips and/or the bubble wrap with large bubbles - regular bubblewrap doesn't cut it with an SJ - just too heavy


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hermes have seemed very good as couriers - along with the outfit that Bella Barrista use, who even emailed me a picture of where they had left the box.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Hermes have seemed very good as couriers - along with the outfit that Bella Barrista use, who even emailed me a picture of where they had left the box.


Wouldn't use Hermes but thanks for the suggestion.the mrs ordered some clothes online last week and they used Hermes.came home Friday night to find the package of clothes dumped on the front door step with a note pushed through stating left on doorstep lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah - okay that's not so good - but just checked who BB use and it's DPD - can't speak for what their charges are for a one-off but as a recipient was very efficent and effective.


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

i should have my MC2 arriving via parcelforce 2 day on wednesday so I'll try and remember to report back.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Cheapest I find is quotes from 'postagesupermarket' usually dropping off saves you a couple of quid and you can attain next day service even when you book late; this is how I've done all the last big bits I've sold the Mythos my old downhill bike frame (to NI was a complete PITA)


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

CallumT said:


> Cheapest I find is quotes from 'postagesupermarket' usually dropping off saves you a couple of quid and you can attain next day service even when you book late; this is how I've done all the last big bits I've sold the Mythos my old downhill bike frame (to NI was a complete PITA)


Cheers Callum will have a look on there tonight


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where does one get a 30kg rated box from?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Your EK will arrive in one; the problem isn't the box it's getting the styrofoam to ensure the royal isn't flapping about smashing s*** up


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

CallumT said:


> Your EK will arrive in one


Very good point


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Mines packaged up now ready to be picked up Thursday.going to book a collection tonight

I've gone for loads of bubble wrap and packaging in one box then double boxed it with polystyrene and various other bits to pad out and stop movement


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone know the rough weight for a super jolly when I'm getting quotes


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

14kg + packing


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

15 kg all in usually


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Mines packaged up now ready to be picked up Thursday.going to book a collection tonight
> 
> I've gone for loads of bubble wrap and packaging in one box then double boxed it with polystyrene and various other bits to pad out and stop movement


I hope you got these guys Mike


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> 15 kg all in usually


Cheers coffee chap


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I hope you got these guys Mike


That's disgraceful hope he got sacked after that


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I wondered where my fedex guy was .....


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

in my experience all couriers are utter cowboys. The onus is really on you to pack the item excessively so that no possible damage can be caused, even if you drop it from space!

Thanks

David


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have worked for all the big boys TNT, UPS and Lynx years ago, box stacking.

I can honestly say, no respect is given to parcels by most of the workforce, you have to imagine most of them are agency staff working for low wages, doesnt make it right but you can imagine the number of brain cells some of these people have.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I do find it odd that over here Fed EX have a really good reputation, along with DPD and to a degree UPS but over in the USA Fed Ex seems to have a worse rep than My Herpes do over here. I've seen pictures of a $100k mixing desk shipped in a wooden crate that is packed out with impact absorbing foam to hold the full blown roadie proof flight case built from 18mm Baltic Birch Marine ply with a very tough diamond shaped epoxy coating on the exterior, lined with very expensive impact absorbing foam custom fit for that mixing desk, delivered by UPS with the outer crate, flight case and then the edge of the mixing desk stoved in basically a $100K write off. To give this a little more perspective I've seen a desk in an identical case fall 6 feet off a stage and take a chunk out of the concrete floor with only minor scratching and damage to the case and none to the desk inside.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I hope this double boxing is enough to protect it


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Citylink came up on parcel monkey with a quote of 14 quid for a 30kg, 2ft cubed parcel which should be ample. I'm interested in packaging though, that's going to be the tricky part


Word of warning mate these clowns didnt bother showing up for a collection today.rang the call centre 3 times to be told they can't get hold of local depot

I was on site from 7am and finished at 3pm but hung on for the collection til gone 7pm.definately won't use them again


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

The same thing happened with me last week (City Link) with a knock box that I was sending to Obnic...

The worst part was that they made out like they'd attempted to pick up and I'd been out.. I'll be going elsewhere in future as well.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Don't do what Gman did with the SJ I got from him. Just plonk it in the box with no bubble wrap or anything. It was undamaged, luckily it was without hopper as had the lens hood upgrade, just goes to show how tank like the Mazzers are


Jesus mate, thanks for the public kudos......

The reason why I just 'plonked' it in a very heavy sturdy medical supplies box from work was exactly as you explained. How was it going to get damaged? Did you expect a car to run over it? At end of the day, it would have been my 'loss' had any damage taken place so unsure why you were concerned.

I have sent 2 machines before which I pack very carefully with double boxing and bubble wrap including air pockets. I sent you a tank made grinder in a heavy duty medical supplies box which are much stronger than a normal box. No damage occurred exactly how I knew it would not occur.

I have never had any issues sending as I use parcel force which I pay extra for.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Where does one get a 30kg rated box from?


From my work for free hehehe.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry mate but it was a normal cardboard box. Yes they're built like tanks but paint does chip, anything could've happened. I paid £27 for postage and I wasn't out of order thinking it would've been packed out.

I know when I sell it on, or anything else, I will and have done, make sure the packaging is OTT.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Insured at higher cost than it worth and damages at my loss hence my decision on how to pack. It gets damaged then I take the loss. Unsure your historical issues here Jason? £27 postage was as you agree to send via ParcelForce as they are superb. Anyway, I'll leave it here as I'm unsure where this has arisen from almost 2 months ago with a perfect delivery (as I've always done) and you being happy when received. :baffled


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

gman147 said:


> Insured at higher cost than it worth and damages at my loss hence my decision on how to pack. It gets damaged then I take the loss. Unsure your historical issues here Jason? £27 postage was as you agree to send via ParcelForce as they are superb. Anyway, I'll leave it here as I'm unsure where this has arisen from almost 2 months ago with a perfect delivery (as I've always done) and you being happy when received. :baffled


Sent mine out via parcelforce as city link didnt bother showing up.cost me 14 quid insured for 300 quid.double boxed it but still worrying til it arrives with buyer


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

£14 insured up to £300 Parcel Force????

Can you email me with a photo of your receipt including dimensions of your parcel?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

gman147 said:


> Insured at higher cost than it worth and damages at my loss hence my decision on how to pack. It gets damaged then I take the loss. Unsure your historical issues here Jason? £27 postage was as you agree to send via ParcelForce as they are superb. Anyway, I'll leave it here as I'm unsure where this has arisen from almost 2 months ago with a perfect delivery (as I've always done) and you being happy when received. :baffled


I'm not saying I'm unhappy mate. Just a heads up as the OPs question was about couriering grinders so I made a comment. To be honest, I would never post a grinder, no matter how 'tank like' it's made, with no packaging.

I am happy with the grinder, just got a shock when it was rattling around the box.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

gman147 said:


> £14 insured up to £300 Parcel Force????
> 
> Can you email me with a photo of your receipt including dimensions of your parcel?


Can't be bothered uploading pics if you don't believe me.go on parcel monkey and put 18kg 47x47x53cm box

Select extra insurance option to cover for 300

Comes to £14.02 with vat


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

It's not a case of not believing. I want to know why I paid about £24 quid for same item same insurance same company. First class post via Post office. Ok, ill ask same post office I went to for a quote with those figures at First Class delivery £300 insurance.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

gman147 said:


> Ok, ill ask same post office I went to for a quote with those figures at First Class delivery £300 insurance.


Always cheaper through parcel monkey doubt you will get it that cheap at post office


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah, I see. Ok thanks Mike. I'll know for future.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Grinders made it in one piece but the hopper has been smashed.thought I packaged it well enough but they really must throw the boxes around

Anyone have any experience making claims?

I insured it to the value of 300

Parcel monkey don't fill me with confidence thou as still waiting for a refund due to city link not collecting and they have emailed stating will let me know when they check if I'm eligible for a refund


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you seen the list of exclusions? I'd say chances are slim they'll compensate you


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Have you seen the list of exclusions? I'd say chances are slim they'll compensate you


I've not mate.but I Thought there will be some get out clause for them.wrong how they charge extra for insurance and don't honour it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You might be ok actually, http://www.parcelforce.com/help-information/compensation-refunds-and-claims/items-we-exclude-compensation


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> You might be ok actually, http://www.parcelforce.com/help-information/compensation-refunds-and-claims/items-we-exclude-compensation


Parcel force won't deal with me direct as I booked through parcel monkey.they have advised me the contract was not between myself and them but between parcel monkey and them

Awaiting a reply from parcel monkey


----------

